# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  Saving text in textbox

## johnwheeling

In a Microsoft Store App how do I save text in a textbox so that it stays in the box after the app is closed and opened again?  I know this can be done through Settings in a Windows Forms App, but there is no provision for Settings in Visual Basic 2013 for Store Apps.

----------


## thetimmer

I haven't built any MS Store apps but can you just right out a txt file with key value pairs?

I think this will get you writing txt files
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...-to-file-in-vb

----------


## Joacim Andersson

_Thread moved to the Modern Windows Experience forum._

----------


## sandeepv415

when uyou want to save text i textbox you have to select a controls key  with strings

----------


## sandeepv415

If you do then you can just place it inbetween the textarea tags like this...

<Textarea> Text here </Textarea>

If you want to display something from a mysql database you can just echo it

<Textarea>

<?php echo $mytextstring; ?>

</Textarea>

....with "$mytextstring" obviously being what you queried from the database.

----------


## techgnome

> If you do then you can just place it inbetween the textarea tags like this...
> 
> <Textarea> Text here </Textarea>
> 
> If you want to display something from a mysql database you can just echo it
> 
> <Textarea>
> 
> <?php echo $mytextstring; ?>
> ...


I didn't know you could run PHP code in a Windows Forms App, considering that PHP is a server side technology for web pages, that's quite the feat there.

-tg

----------

